# T-Shirt Auction Site



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you think we need an auction site just for our industry? Just t-shirts, equipment, graphic design, vinyl, etc.

Is it a good idea or is the niche to small to have it be successful?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't think the niche is too small to be successful. It's just that any auction site is competing with Goliath (aka eBay) and no matter what you do, they can do it better and cheaper.

Also keep in mind that while people might buy supplies or equipment from an auction site when they are just starting out, they may be more likely to buy from a local supplier or direct from the manufacturer in the future, to reduce the cost of shipping and the "middleman" costs.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Ebay is getting worse every year. More work & smaller profits.

The auction site has to be free, like this forum, & make money off of sponsors/advertising. I know there are plenty of those type of sites out there too, but plenty of room for one more.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

The fact that eBay is changing their policies to be unfriendly to sellers tells me that they are extremely confident that even if they lose some sellers, in the end they will grow and be making higher profits from the changes. In other words, it's not a sign of weakness, it's a sign of strength.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> The fact that eBay is changing their policies to be unfriendly to sellers tells me that they are extremely confident that even if they lose some sellers, in the end they will grow and be making higher profits from the changes. In other words, it's not a sign of weakness, it's a sign of strength.


*Or* it's a sign the model is starting to fail, and they're holding on for dear life. Either way, it's eBay who'd come out on top over a new startup.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

I think it's an idea, and therefore good. The only way to know if it will work is to do it. If we knew what works and what doesn't, we'd be rich already. lol. 

I'm against the free route with advertisement. I think that will kill it. Lol. Just keep it very affordable, like 15 cents per submission, and that's that. 

Good idea though.


----------



## shekix (Sep 16, 2008)

I think that if the site was extremely well designed and optimized it may bring a fair amount of traffic.


----------

